# Trophy Sunfish



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Okay . . . . I get it . . . . the words "trophy" and "sunfish" are not often used in the same sentence. 

When most folks think of sunfish, the word bream, or maybe perch, pops out of their mouth.

Our kids usually start off with bream fishing, with a Zebco spinning outfit, and some worms. That is how most of us got started.

But sunfish really are beautiful . . . . and they are capable of growing to substantial size . . . . a pound or more.

There is nothing as fun as catch a few dozen big sunfish on a light weight fly rod. Ask me how I know.

Our Hill Country rivers are finally catching a break this year, with above normal rainfall in the central and eastern regions. The fish are thriving, and growing up.

I have caught five "pounder" sunfish since Christmas, and lots of others that are huge and hard fighting. 

Trophies.

They are there to catch. Be sure to bring a camera, the rivers are beautiful and inviting.

Let's go fishing


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Absolutely one of my top favorite fish to pursue, catch, and eat! A trophy is well earned! Awesome report and pics.


----------



## aholguin01 (Apr 30, 2014)

They're a blast to catch, even the ones that are no longer than 3-4 inches.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nice purdy fish.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Looks like fun!
Great pics as always.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

flyfishingmike said:


> Okay . . . . I get it . . . . the words "trophy" and "sunfish" are not often used in the same sentence.
> 
> ....


 I guess it depends who is making the sentences, LOL. Trophy bluegill are a passion of mine. I love to catch 'em and perhaps even more love to raise them myself in my own ponds.

One pounders don't raise an eyebrow; two pounders get a smile; three pounders, now that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

what river are you in?


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

ROBOWADER said:


> what river are you in?


These were from the San Marcos River.

Most of our Hill Country rivers boast healthy populations of sunfish and bass.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet trip and catches!


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

I love sunfish.

A friend invited me to a private lake to fish for trophy sunfish.

Marvelous.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

i'm about to re-enter the world of perch-jerking and bait-chunking with my 7, 5, and 3 yr olds.

this has inspired me...

while i'm out there with them this will give me something to do. can anyone recommend a good, cheap 0wt rod? and what type of light tippet (c'mon, let's make it a challenge) you think i should use? and what size (besides small) hooks ought i use?



got ma dillies on a pepatain.


----------

